
Microsoft vows to ‘honor’ California’s sweeping privacy law across entire US - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/11/20960113/microsoft-ccpa-privacy-law-california-congress-regulation
======
uxamanda
Very excited to hear this. In the blog post where they announced this [0],
they also say they will be helping their customers, the more the merrier.

I know people worry that big companies use compliance to squeeze out smaller
competitors, but I think CCPA is a good start and very approachable for medium
sized companies. Know what data you have, be transparent about it, and be
willing to remove it if requested.

[0] [https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/11/11/microso...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/11/11/microsoft-california-privacy-rights/)

